# Removal in the rain



## judyv47954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Are you crazy? Hmmm, you have BEES, don't you? You do removals too....Yes, I'm afraid you're certifiable...(jk)

The tent sounds like a plan..I don't like working while being rained upon. I would suit up for the girls, in case they are grumpy. 

Wish we had your rain here in IN.


----------

